# [H] $$$, MTG [W] Metal Draigo, &/or ADL [USA]



## w0lfgang7 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm looking for a metal Draigo (if yours only has one head, then I'd want the helmeted one). I'm also looking for an ADL (preferably NIB/NOS). Please send pics. I have an extensive list of MTG cards that I'd offer in trade if you're interested. Or, if Magic is not your thing, then I have good, old cash via PayPal.


----------

